# Showing Surfaces



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We have a debate going on at our kennel club. We are thinking about a new floor but have been told by the conformation group that they only want the kind we have now, which is the green ridged floor that comes in rolls, commonly used by some of the show superintendts. The conformation people have said that their conformation dogs will only show on that surface. The agility group wants one of the more cushioned flooring to try and reduce stress on both the dogs and humans joints. Obedience seems to be split in what they prefer. I just have a little trouble understanding the conformation view that their dogs won't show well on any type of surface other than the green flooring. But they insist it is true. I have been to a lot of UKC all breed and obedience shows, on all kinds of surfaces, but since our club is an AKC club they don't listen when I try to tell them what I have seen. Any thoughts from any of the conformation people?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My dogs work on ALL surfaces. First, not all mats are the same. In my conformation class, I have our dogs working on several different mats - I have them work on ridged, nubby, smooth, and also hard rubber (like stall mats) and carpet, and more cushioned mats (the big cushiony "tiles" that look like jigsaw pieces. We also work outdoors. You just never know what will be at a match or show.​


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm just curious, but what do they do at outdoor shows, if their dogs will only show on one type of mat? Hmmm.... Maybe they might want to expose their dogs to different things like that in case they go to a show where the mats are different? But yes, I understand how frustrating it is when you have several different disciplines and they all want something different. Hopefully your club reaches a solution. BJ


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

To be honest...they're being kind of picky!! Like PG said...you should be able to work your dog on all types of surfaces of flooring. I personally would go for the rubber matting type of flooring because in obedience there are jumps and dogs should have a nice soft landing in agility as well. As far as conformation, from what I've seen around here, people tend to be on concrete all day with those 1 centimeter think matting, which isn't too comfortable! And the rubber flooring would help that as well! I don't think flooring really matters to a dog...as long as it's comfortable!

I hope your club reaches a decision, let us know what they decide on!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of the people to which you refer at our club have tiny breeds, and so I suspect they're not as concerned about the cement floors. I hate to even practice the directed jumping with Tito there because of the impact on the cement, I'm sure you notice I have the jumps set down low. These big chested dogs that carry so much of their weight in their front ends have no busines jumping their full height onto a concrete floor over and over. Those ring mats provide little or no cushion.
I hope to hear from more people who show conformation on this forum, I suspect you'll find it's just the people in our club who think conformation dogs can ONLY show on GREEN ring mats (dogs can't see green anyway).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It is all kind of pointless anyway, they will never be able to raise enough money for it. It was said the othe night that the only way they will allow the thick black matting is if we put new green roll out matting on top of it. I shook my head and said that was just ludicrous, waste of money and doubtful if the two materials would even be compatible, as they want to glue the green to the black.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

That's really weird, the conformation people at my club love the thick black matting- better for the joints!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> It is all kind of pointless anyway, they will never be able to raise enough money for it. It was said the othe night that the only way they will allow the thick black matting is if we put new green roll out matting on top of it. I shook my head and said that was just ludicrous, waste of money and doubtful if the two materials would even be compatible, as they want to glue the green to the black.


 
I have to ask - are all of these people novices?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh you would have a field day with these people, who know absolutely everything. About absolutely everything. Their opinions are completely unencumbered by facts.




Pointgold said:


> I have to ask - are all of these people novices?


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I just stopped in this thread to say: Health of the animals should be the clubs #1 concern.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

what is your base floor? They "unveiled" a new flooring at the Syracuse show - in the agility ring. It was a rolled matting that was 3/4" thick - had great cushion and traction. Previous years they've had maxtrax and I refuse to run on it - not even because of my dogs - I don't like the footing for me - kills my back after a weekend of running on it. Anyhow, the new stuff didn't shift around - I was quite impressed...it also had some ribbing to it which should make your breed people happy - in all honesty they should see better movement from their dogs on the better footing too...you could put it over the concrete or over something like rubber stall matting...

Its under consideration for my new facility...when I win the lottery and can build a GORGEOUS 100x150 single span structure...There will also be a separate building with an indoor doggie pool for conditioning and doggie pool parties, probably an underwater treadmill...Yeah, DREAMING.

Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> what is your base floor? They "unveiled" a new flooring at the Syracuse show - in the agility ring. It was a rolled matting that was 3/4" thick - had great cushion and traction. Previous years they've had maxtrax and I refuse to run on it - not even because of my dogs - I don't like the footing for me - kills my back after a weekend of running on it. Anyhow, the new stuff didn't shift around - I was quite impressed...it also had some ribbing to it which should make your breed people happy - in all honesty they should see better movement from their dogs on the better footing too...you could put it over the concrete or over something like rubber stall matting...
> 
> Its under consideration for my new facility...when I win the lottery and can build a GORGEOUS 100x150 single span structure...There will also be a separate building with an indoor doggie pool for conditioning and doggie pool parties, probably an underwater treadmill...Yeah, DREAMING.
> 
> Erica


Get OUT of _my _dream!!!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

That new flooring sound interesting. Anyway to find out what it's called or where I can get some information on it? Our base floor is concrete, the rings have the green matting down. It is incredibly hard on animals and people. We have an all day seminar coming up and I am just dreading being on that floor all day.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Get OUT of _my _dream!!!!!


LOL - No kidding right? I keep looking at this place:
http://www.highgoalfarm.com/

Not too big, not too small....I'd do a little less on the metal siding (I'm thinking cedar siding stained a barn blue)...more windows...I might actually do a really nice artificial turf - you know the stuff that's over rubber? Like the local indoor soccer field. I'll keep dreaming ;-) Nice to know it's a popular dream!

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

my4goldens said:


> That new flooring sound interesting. Anyway to find out what it's called or where I can get some information on it? Our base floor is concrete, the rings have the green matting down. It is incredibly hard on animals and people. We have an all day seminar coming up and I am just dreading being on that floor all day.


Call the folks at Max200 - they were the ones who supplied it for the Syracuse shows. (www.max200.com). I bet they'll even deliver it for you!
Erica


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, I will look into it.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

my4goldens said:


> It is all kind of pointless anyway, they will never be able to raise enough money for it. It was said the othe night that the only way they will allow the thick black matting is if we put new green roll out matting on top of it. I shook my head and said that was just ludicrous, waste of money and doubtful if the two materials would even be compatible, as they want to glue the green to the black.


That is ridiculous! I found myself laughing when I read this post. I'm training my new show prospect on ALL kinds of surfaces. I don't really see the benefit in only training on one type if you ever want to go somewhere...


----------

